# Aquatic Life



## Art. In Reality. (Jun 18, 2008)

I took some photographs at the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach last month by taking photos through the exhibit glass, and here are some of the images from that set.

Can anyone identify or name any of the animals? I guess I didn't pay close enough attention and have photos of fish that I can't name!  

_All images are thumbnails, click to view full version._


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 18, 2008)

That first one is, wow! Nice focus, and gorgeous colours! Did yu have to saturate it in pp?


----------



## Art. In Reality. (Jun 18, 2008)

K8-90 said:


> That first one is, wow! Nice focus, and gorgeous colours! Did yu have to saturate it in pp?



Hey, thanks!

Yes, I usually adjust the vibrance/saturation in the RAW editor when opening photos with Photoshop.


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok! It turned out really nice


----------



## notoriouslightning (Jun 18, 2008)

The first picture is superb.


----------



## Art. In Reality. (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe it is a sea anemone; does anyone know for sure? I should have paid closer attention in Biology!


----------



## alcina (Jun 18, 2008)

#1 - sea apple
#3 - convict surgeon, I think
#4 - jellyfish
#5 - leopard or zebra shark, depending where you're from
#6 - sand tiger or grey nurse shark, depending where you're from

HTH


----------



## Art. In Reality. (Jun 18, 2008)

alcina said:


> #1 - sea apple
> #3 - convict surgeon, I think
> #4 - jellyfish
> #5 - leopard or zebra shark, depending where you're from
> ...



You are my hero! Thank you very much. The proper names are much better descriptions than my, "Fish" or "Shark". I can fix my descriptions now. :hail:


----------



## alcina (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy to help.  Common names are easier to say, but can be confusing as they are often different depending where in the world you are.

Here are their "real" names:

#1 - probably _Pseudocolochirus violaceus
_#3 - _Acanthurus triostegus
_#4 - you're on your own with these ones!  I never bother with the real names of "floaties" mostly 
#5 - _Stegostoma fasciatum
_#6 _- Carcharias taurus
_


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marine biologist?


----------



## alcina (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL, not a marine biologist - just adore the sea and all the neat stuff in it.  Avid diver and underwater photographer and I like to know what I'm seeing (mostly anyway)!


----------

